# Rosie Huntington-Whiteley - walks the runway during The Michael Kors Jet Set Experience fashion show... in Shanghai - May 9, 2014 (x1)



## MetalFan (13 Mai 2014)

...at Hongqiao International Airport



​
Thx Fuzzopi


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2014)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## dinosaur_ (28 Mai 2014)

Danke schön!!!


----------



## badassqueen (14 Juli 2014)

Even in that dress she look so sexy


----------



## MichelleRenee (15 Juli 2014)

Thanks for Rosie!


----------



## lunaclems (2 Aug. 2014)

that's a great outfit!


----------

